
GitHub teams-like access control without paying for GitHub Organizations - gene_wood
https://github.com/gene1wood/github-collaborator-manager
======
lozenge
Neat idea! You could use the npm package serverless to make it easier to
deploy. If you don't like the node dependency, you could include a
Cloudformation template that takes the github token & location of the lambda
zip and does the iam/sns stuff.

~~~
gene_wood
Ya, good call, I should make a Cloudformation template to simplify the
installation process. I'll do that, thanks!

------
zobzu
Hey this is pretty cool. GitHub orgs for free!

~~~
gene_wood
Thanks! So much is possible now with the AWS Lambda free tier (it seems like)

